# Fastest Microskiff out there?



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Older video , But for those who haven't seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CFe20MW_as&feature=related


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Fastest Microskiff out there*

58mph is pretty quick, but there are micros out there running well over 60mph using alot less HP and still maintaining good draft numbers.

I would think if he balanced out the load alot better he should be able to get alot more speed out of that 115hp motor. I mean think about it, the J16's I've been around run in the low to mid 30's with a 40hp 2-stroke motor, with near tripple the power you would think breaking 60mph would be easily achieved.

Still it's fairly insane to try it out but cool to watch, hopefully the transom holds up and he doesn't need to make a sharp turn at speed .


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fastest Microskiff out there*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW0lHgiLMCM&list=UU7qzWnmd21EcgsWq92tjjKA&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Fastest Microskiff out there*



> the J16's I've been around run in the low to mid 30's with a 40hp 2-stroke motor, with near tripple the power you would think breaking 60mph would be easily achieved.


if it were only so easy. If you triple the hp of a boat it wont go triple as fast. Diminishing return


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh lol i guess a top fuel dragboat could qualify as a micro skiff? I think they are 16 ft


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree, basic rules on diminishing return from what I was taught were twice the weight 4 times the power, or double the speed 4 times the power, not including wind or water resistance......All that said, 60mph should still be easily achieved using a j16 hull with that much power, just needs to get it tuned in right.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Hull designs do have a speed limit, no matter how much power you put on them.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes but there is no design limiting factor here, it's a J16 it's flat bottomed. It has the maximum amount of planing surface possible for it's size. Think of it this way, they have airboats that do over 90mph with the same basic design. A better limiting factor might be how far down that motor is in the water and the amount of extra drag it is creating. It's either a 20 or 25inch shaft on a 15inch transom. And again it's not balanced at all, look at how bad it is poroising, that probably cost him 5mph alone.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Yes but there is no design limiting factor here, it's a J16 it's flat bottomed. It has the maximum amount of planing surface possible for it's size. Think of it this way, they have airboats that do over 90mph with the same basic design. A better limiting factor might be how far down that motor is in the water and the amount of extra drag it is creating. It's either a 20 or 25inch shaft on a 15inch transom. And again it's not balanced at all, look at how bad it is poroising, that probably cost him 5mph alone.


I promise you that a J16 has a limit to how fast it will run, Speed isn't created from planning surface, in fact it's created from just the opposite; how little planning surface is touching the water creating drag. Air boats that run in the upper 75+ are highly designed hulls. Any hull that runs that fast takes just as much or more technical design than highly technical poling skiff that will float super skinny and stay quiet; and there is nothing technical about a J16 hull that’s why it’s porpoising like that; not weight distribution. But that’s another whole post.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the one that throws u out of das boot!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not saying it doesn't have a limit on speed, I'm saying there are no major limiting factors in the hull design for the lack of speed produced compared to the power. I am fully aware of basic hydrodynamic principles, I design and built my last few boats, and I will agree that a flat bottom may not be the best speed hull design going, but it's also not the worst. As far as Highly designed airboat hulls, I have yet to see one that has a major departure from the norm. I have several friends that run in the mid 60's without much engine work and there is nothing fancy going on down there. I'm sure there are fancier racing hulls out there, but my point is you don't need them to get decent speeds given the right set up. 
I am sure that if he adjusted the motor height and balanced the load, and/or trimmed it better he could gain alot more speed. Keep in mind we are talking about about a 500lbs hull here. I had a friend with the same motor on his kenner, which is a sluggish inefficient design and a pig at 1800lbs, but will still do 38 with 2 on board. I wonder if he has any updates? all I see are comments up to 4 months ago.

Flat bottom boats porpoising just cause they are flat bottomed is not correct at all. Porpoising can occur in any type of boat and it's caused by a ballance issue that can either be corrected by better weight distribution or the addition of a trim aid. The flat bottom has little to do with it, it has more to do with the fact that light wieght small skiffs are more prone in general because they don't have the length and weight to easily offset the motor. 

I wonder if he has any updates? all I see are comments up to 4 months ago. Do you think the transom survived?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It needs a pad.. Also, fwiw, an Allison Xr2002 weighs in at about 550pds(no motor), and with a 175 the boat can run about 80mph. So 60 more hp and 20ish more mph


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> *It needs a pad*..  Also, fwiw, an Allison Xr2002 weighs in at about 550pds(no motor), and with a 175 the boat can run about 80mph. So 60 more hp and 20ish more mph


Exactly! And to say the hull design has no speed limiting factors is incorrect. It’s just the opposite; it has the biggest limiting factor of speed because it has too much surface contact creating too much drag. I could make your friends Skeeter run faster even though it is 3x heavier than the J-16. And before we get into a pissing match, I have raced with APBA, have throttled and driven offshore boats @ speeds excess of 160+mph. I have dragged raced out board hulls up and down the east coast and my pleasure STV will run over 120+mph and my triple engine Formula will do 105 on Pump gas. I helped design and build performance drag boats, and have modified many older performance hulls, IE Hydrostreams YT and Valero, Sanger cats, Eliminator cats, and Critchfield hulls.  I may not know how to catch fish like a pro, or pole like a pro. But I can make a boat run like a raped ape!

Cut; I use to have an Allison Xr2001 with a 2.5 turing a 34wheel over 9k RPM's.

But the post is really meant for a different forum since it has nothing to do with Microskiffs.


----------

